# ?? on nock point in relation to # of fingers on string and finger placement.



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a '08 Mathews Drenlin LD that shoots very, very well for me. I have been experimenting with some new finger placements and I have a question regarding nock point relationship and the number of fingers on the string.

I have usually shot this bow with either split - one finger above and 2 below or with a split with one above and one below but I have found that I actually get a little more consistent release and grouping with all 3 (with light pressure on the ring finger) on the string.

So here is my ?-- recently I have experimented with dropping the index finger and just keeping the 2 below the string, and I have found that my shooting results as far as grouping have gone from good to exceptionally good.

OK, ... Now the question I have is the relationship of finger placement to nock point. With either split style -(with all 3 on or a split with just 2 ) I found that the right nock point for me is about 5/16 of a inch above square.
What can I expect as far as which way I may need to move the nock point when I drop the top finger completely and just shoot with 2 under. 

I know that I need to experiment for myself, but I thought I would ask those of you that shoot 2 under or anyone else that may have input on this. 

-Thanks


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

For me the nock point is the relationship between the arrow and the rest, not your fingers and the nock. In my mind you need to find your comfortable anchor with the 2 fingers below and adjust peep and sight from there.

As for dropping ring vs. index finger, what happens when you drop the ring finger is the tendency to twist your hand and torque the string. When you drop the index finger from a split finger hold your hand will stay flush with your face. Hence the tighter grouping.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Moving your fingers on the string WILL change the relationship of the arrow and rest, maybe not by much, if you are shooting the 80% let-off you might try the one finger release that "Cut the Loop" (AT moniker) advocates. On a one cam bow I don't think timing will be affected by changing anchors, but, I really don't know. If you are doing this anchor change for hunting purposes, you go dude! If you are doing this in a competitive sense you might need to check rules for your respective class/style to see if it's legal. A lot of this may sound like inspecting black pepper for fly scat!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

arrowshooters said:


> For me the nock point is the relationship between the arrow and the rest, not your fingers and the nock. In my mind you need to find your comfortable anchor with the 2 fingers below and adjust peep and sight from there.
> 
> As for dropping ring vs. index finger, *what happens when you drop the ring finger is the tendency to twist your hand and torque the string. When you drop the index finger from a split finger hold your hand will stay flush with your face.* Hence the tighter grouping.





fuelracerpat said:


> Moving your fingers on the string WILL change the relationship of the arrow and rest, maybe not by much, if you are shooting the 80% let-off you might try the one finger release that "Cut the Loop" (AT moniker) advocates. On a one cam bow I don't think timing will be affected by changing anchors, but, I really don't know. If you are doing this anchor change for hunting purposes, you go dude! If you are doing this in a competitive sense you might need to check rules for your respective class/style to see if it's legal. A lot of this may sound like inspecting black pepper for fly scat!


Both true..

I used to drop my fingers at full draw, but prior to placing my hand to face for anchor... could never seem to achieve consistency. Now I find anchor, then drop the bottom finger...in doing so, the peep simply moves slightly left, in line with my eye. The index finger doesn't really "drop" so much as just straighten out, then sits lightly against the nock.

I shoot 80% now, with a cam relatively as aggressive as the 65% single cam I shot last year...to me, it feels about the same as what i was holding before.
It turns loose just about the same as a minimax "felt", I think that is mainly from the lack of valley and very solid wall I'm shooting with now.

An 80% soft cam is a definite "no-go" for me.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I think I created some confusion regarding my ? I am not changing my anchor point at all, nor my peep site or the rest relationship.

All I was doing was thinking about dropping the index finger off the string after full draw and laying it forward along the side of my face/chin and shooting the bow with the middle and ring finger below the arrow.- as opposed to what I have been doing before which was shooting split style and having either 2 finger on split or the traditional one over and 2 under.

My anchor point is still under my chin, side of tip of nose on the string and looking through my peep. 

I just wanted to get some input/ opinions about whether dropping the index finger and shooting 2 under would make me change the nock set point on the string from my previous 5/16 of a inch. And I wanted to know which way would be the likely way the nock set would move ie: up or down the string. 

Thanks again


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Of course it will have an effect, everything we change seems to. However it's probably minor. I'd expect you might have to move the nock up if at all. Compare bare to fletched and see what it tells you. I get different results shooting 3 finger split and two finger split.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

red44 said:


> Of course it will have an effect, everything we change seems to. However it's probably minor. I'd expect you might have to move the nock up if at all. *Compare bare to fletched and see what it tells you.* I get different results shooting 3 finger split and two finger split.


Best advice so far!


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I knew that I was going to have to test bare vs. fletched, I just wanted to get some input as too what others have found concerning the way the nock point may need to move.

I suppose I should have tested it all myself before asking the ? here, but as I said I was trying to get input from some archers on here. I just switched back last year to shooting a compound with fingers after being away from a compound for 12 years (I was only shooting trad bows exclusively during that time). I am still getting some of the kinks worked out with the compound. I had my style of trad shooting pretty well down and it was less complicated; this compound takes a little more tinkering, which I do not mind.

I sure am enjoying the accuracy and speed that the compound affords. Some of my trad friends think that the compound is the easier path, but they are mistaken-especially when it comes to shooting with fingers.

Since I started shooting with only 2 under just this week, I have to say that my groups have tightened up. I was shooting pretty well with split style, but I would have occasional flyers that I could not account for, I thought I had just torqued the bow. Come to find out it must have been my index finger not coming off the string properly in a consistent manner.

Now my arrows are more center inline as opposed to the occasional sideways flyer as before. My 3 arrow groups have gone from about 8-10 inches at 50 yards to about 5-6 inches. My 3 arrow groups at 40 have gone from about 6-7 inches before to a consistent 4" group. And now when an arrow is off, it is usually up or down, not side to side. The 20-30 inch groups are now unbelievable for me. I do not shoot more than one arrow at a spot at that distance anymore.

Thanks again- Stephen


----------

